# Vampire Slayer/Hunter Costume (Looking for feedback or suggestions)



## PhotonWaveZero (Oct 10, 2010)

Happy Early Halloween everyone! I hope all of you are having an eerie time perfecting your spooky outfits. This year, I am going to be attending the Las Vegas Halloween Parade(http://www.thelasvegashalloweenparade.com/) as the stereotypical Vampire Slayer! I've been hard at work perfecting this one, and am just looking for some feedback or suggestions. So, without further adieu, here is my costume!
























































I used velcrow stripping to create various slots through the jacket for stakes, holy water, etc.

Inspiration was heavily drawn from such characters as:Blade from Marvel;Van Helsing from The 2004 Hugh Jackman Film;Alucard from Helsing. It's sort of a marriage of all these characters. I also have a shotgun I will post pictures of at a later time and stylized sunglasses. Let me know your thoughts everyone!

Happy Haunting!

P.S. My apologies for the typo in the Poll! I can't figure out how to edit it. XD


----------



## PhotonWaveZero (Oct 10, 2010)

I shared this last year, but I figured I'd share it with this year's halloween crowd. Enjoy! =)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKu_fZ9ztkI


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

You put lots of work into it and your outfit looks great! The low-flat-wide hat is especially effective. Only thing I can think of commenting on is to "rough up" the jacket. It's new and shiny and slick but looks like it hasn't seen much slaying-action. Maybe add some scuffs, dirt, claw marks, bite marks, etc. Enjoy the parade and be sure to share pics!


----------



## PhotonWaveZero (Oct 10, 2010)

Warrant2000 said:


> You put lots of work into it and your outfit looks great! The low-flat-wide hat is especially effective. Only thing I can think of commenting on is to "rough up" the jacket. It's new and shiny and slick but looks like it hasn't seen much slaying-action. Maybe add some scuffs, dirt, claw marks, bite marks, etc. Enjoy the parade and be sure to share pics!


I will be sure to do just that! Thanks for the comments and suggestions. Most appreciated. ^_-


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks really good! Maybe add some neck protection, though opting out of that for Vegas would certainly be understandable. Heat exhaustion/stroke makes it rather difficult to fight vampires.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Costumes cool, but until i saw the hammer and stake, vampire slayer wouldn't have come to mind (if ya had not already told me)
Some idea's to help sell your charictor.

strings of garlic around the neck 
vampire tooth necklace
qwiver of stakes on your back
priest collar
big cross on the hat
dirt/dust cobwebs on the costume (from tromping through cripts)
neck protection
Just a thought. nice work.


----------



## PhotonWaveZero (Oct 10, 2010)

I will be sure to add a few things! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## wing (Oct 5, 2011)

I totally agree. It needs some real "breaking in" and distressing. Not just the coat, but the hat and everything. A bit of flat paint and some sandpaper could help (or a cheese grater, but be careful with that), just remember that you want it to look used and abused, not cheap and flimsy. It'll be great. I don't really think you need the obvious garlic, stake, cross, etc... most people (especially young ones) are smart enough to figure it out without going overboard. You wanna be cool, not smell like an Italian kitchen.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I like it! Very cool!


----------



## PhotonWaveZero (Oct 10, 2010)

Your comments are always appreciated. ^_- I don't know if I want to take a cheese grater to this really nice jacket, but I can try to come up with some "not so permanent" solutions to dirty it up!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh I agree. Don't wreck it for the sake of well wrecking it. Try dulling it down with shoe polish, just don't shine it....lol


----------



## PhotonWaveZero (Oct 10, 2010)

I still have to get around to posting pics of The Silencer (Shot Gun) I actually have a crucifix stake as well.


----------



## wing (Oct 5, 2011)

lol! it's tough to get past that shiny and new stage isn't it? Once you do, you'll start looking at costumes in movies a whole new way! 

Shoe polish can stain if the surface is absorbent. Maybe try some hand lotion or hair gel dusted with baby powder, and then crinkle it up to make warn looking cracks? It won't last long, but maybe for the night. Just don't go rubbing elbows with the goths in black, or you may need those weapons! 

`Wing 
(who knows why Penny Rose is the Goddess of the Wardrobe Dept.)


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh that sounds even better.


----------

